# Seelachsfilet auf Grill



## Baldur (28. Juni 2006)

So, ich schmeiß am Samstag ne Grillparty und hab noch die Gefriertruhe voller Seelachsfilets aus Norge...Kann man die irgendwie auf dem Grill ohne Aufwand zubereiten? Vieleich in eine Alufolie einwickel oder so? Wie gesagt, sind halt nur Filets, und die zerfallen....

Vielen Dank


Baldur


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seelachsfilet auf Grill*

hatten in letzter zeit gute erfahrungen mit seelachsfilet, leicht mit salz und pfeffer gewürzt, gemüse ( tomate, rübe, lauchzwiebeln, sellerie) das ganze in alufolie mit ein wenig knoblauchbutter und ab auf den grill. nicht zu fest einwickeln, da sich die folie etwas aufblähte. aufpassen, damit nichts auslaufen kann. 10- 15 min und fertig. lecker


----------



## BIG WHITE (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seelachsfilet auf Grill*

Ja, so wirds gemacht, wichtig nur die Filets vorm Salzen und
Pfeffern trockentupfen und die Alufolie eher halboffen halten, damit ein Teil der Feuchtigkeit verdünstet.
Übrigens kann man noch etliche Kräuter hinzufügen, von
Tomaten u.Ä. würde ich abraten!!
Muß bloß tierisch aufpassen, daß die Filets nicht zu "kross" werden, dann sind sie viel zu trocken, der Köhler ist extrem
mager.

Die Alufolie mit Fett, Margarine oder Öl, Butter kann u.U.Anbrennen, einschmieren, dann bleiben die Filets nicht an
der Folie backen. 

Gutes Gelingen wünscht

BIG WHITE #6


----------



## Baldur (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seelachsfilet auf Grill*

Jo, 


dann mal vielen herzlichen Dank für die Tipps. Klingt wirlich lecker *wasserimmundzusammenlauf*


Baldur


----------



## Tosch75 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seelachsfilet auf Grill*

Ich grille Dorsch, also sollte es auch mit fast jedem anderen Fisch gehen. 

Ich tupfe die Filets mit Haushaltspapier trocken. Dann kommt ein bischen Salz, Pfeffer und Limonensaft ( Zitrone tut es auch ) auf die Filets.

 Zwiebelringe ( nach belieben ), ein bischen Knoblauch, rote Paprikastückchen ( in kleine Würfel geschnitten) , wer mag auch noch ein bischen frische Pepperoni ( für ganz scharfe)  und Kräuter der Provonce in die Alufolie geben, und das Filet damit bedecken.

Dann das ganze mit mit Olivenöl beträufeln, und die Folie verschließen. 

Das ganze braucht so ca 15-20 min. 

Wenn das Filet fertig ist, kann man den Saft wunderbar mit Baguette " stippen" und das Zwiebel-Paprika Gemüse schmeckt absolut lecker zum Fisch.

Ist zwar ein recht einfaches Rezept das schnell zu machen ist, aber trotzdem sehr lecker.

Alles zusammen ist wirklich super lecker


----------

